# Taylor Hawkins, drummer for the Foo Fighters, passes away



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507552958988255234


----------



## Flaccid Chaos (Dec 19, 2021)

Sad news indeed


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Blown away... so sad.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Apparently they were playing a show at a festival in Bogotá, Columbia tonight and they found him in his hotel room.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

That's terrible news. Much too young.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Griff said:


> That's terrible news. Much too young.


I was surprised to learn that he was 50.
Still too young.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

This hurts me


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

This one stings.
Be at peace Taylor.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wow RIP


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That’s a shocker.

Was it an overdose or a suicide or something else?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

He mentioned on Howard Stern that he was born with issues with his heart. 
So im guessing a heart attack.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

They haven’t confirmed where he was or cause of death. He leaves a wife and three kids. Very sad. He always seemed like a lovely man.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> He mentioned on Howard Stern that he was born with issues with his heart.
> So im guessing a heart attack.


He’s talked about how he was a drug addict years ago too. A heart defect plus a lot of drugs sadly don’t bode well for a long life.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

WTF, thought that was a joke!

Talented man!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Very sad to hear

I read his morning that...
It could be drug related
And
He had complained of chest pain, and when they found him next, he was gone

Very sad
RIP


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, shocked! Very sad news. 
He was such a huge talent. Besides his amazing drumming, he was a great singer too. Also loved watching his infectious enthusiasm in documentaries about music and drumming. 
Massive loss for the whole music community.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bit of a shock. I'm always pleased when I see the date of the last post to this sub-forum getting farther and farther back in time. Nice to know we're not losing people whose work we admire and appreciate, and even occasionally modelled ourselves after, and even then only after a long career. But this is rough. The Foos is a band that clearly has legs. The Stones lost Charlie, but still manage to carry on. Taylor strikes me as having a pivotal role in the Foos, translating Grohl's concepts into drumming reality, where I got the sense that the Stones *relied* on Charlie, but didn't necessarily plan songs around him. I don't expect the Foos to fold, but I also don't expect them to hire a pick-up drummer and tour right away. I think we can expect them to be quiet for a bit.
RIP Taylor


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Brutal. RIP.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

This is super sad. Great talent and he seemed like a really nice guy. He had a huge personality that could light up a room if not a stadium.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just went back and watched a few clips with Hawkins playing in Alanis Morrisette's band.

He was an amazing player.

To be able to sit at a kit behind a drummer as talented as Grohl and do such a great job.....

Well, RIP.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Heard the news last night. What a terrible loss. He’s been with the band for so long it’s got to be devastating for them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I read last night they did soundcheck at that festival, then went back to their hotel. He died like an hour before they were about to play. 

I am not the hugest foo fighters fan, but I saw them a few years back. He's a was monster on drums, and he sings a song 2 each show too and was a great frontman as well. As well as playing in other projects, he just seemed like a great guy who loved life.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Way too young! RIP


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I just went back and watched a few clips with Hawkins playing in Alanis Morrisette's band.
> 
> He was an amazing player.
> 
> ...


I can’t remember if he plays on Jagged Little Pill or if he joined up for the tour but his playing was really tasty. I read in the NYT obituary that he played with Sass Jordan too. 

As far as I’m concerned There is Nothing Left to Lose is the peak of the Foos catalog and he’s a big reason why. The number of fills on that record that sound like there’s no way they’re gonna resolve until they do is nuts.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Is no one thinking what we better not be thinking? Just gonna park that elephant in the corner over here.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Is no one thinking what we better not be thinking? Just gonna park that elephant in the corner over here.


What? That he was killed by a band of roving gnomes with an irrational hatred of Foo?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

1SweetRide said:


> What? That he was killed by a band of roving gnomes with an irrational hatred of Foo?
> [/]
> 
> Surely if they hated Foo they would have supported him given that he belongs to a group that fights it. If anything, I would say Foo is the prime suspect here.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

1SweetRide said:


> What? That he was killed by a band of roving gnomes with an irrational hatred of Foo?


Well that's not what I was thinking, but maybe a possibility. You've really hijacked, or "boosted", my train of thought.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> He mentioned on Howard Stern that he was born with issues with his heart. So im guessing a heart attack.


^ This looks to be correct.

More news is coming out that he had complained of chest pains recently and that failed resuscitation was attempted when they found him. I'm glad I saw these guys at least once live.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Taylor Hawkins on lead vocals with the Foo Fighters and Rick Nielsen from the Late Show in 2014. R.I.P. Mr. Hawkins.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very sad and unfortunate. The videos always seem to show an innate joy and life to his performances. Nothing communicates better than joy. If there's a heaven, may he add to its joy.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Surprised Taylor's toxicology report is already out.

But not surprised that he had over 10 different psychoactive drugs in his system. With his inherit heart issues, probably was a major catalyst. Unfortunately or not, he appears to have died a "rock star's" death.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

FatStrat2 said:


> Surprised Taylor's toxicology report is already out.
> 
> But not surprised that he had over 10 different psychoactive drugs in his system. With his inherit heart issues, probably was a major catalyst. Unfortunately or not, he appears to have died a "rock star's" death.


Saw that this morning, along with hearing his heart was enlarged...Rolling Stone nited THC, wonder if he smoked spiked pot...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> Surprised Taylor's toxicology report is already out.
> 
> But not surprised that he had over 10 different psychoactive drugs in his system. With his inherit heart issues, probably was a major catalyst. Unfortunately or not, he appears to have died a "rock star's" death.


The articles I have read on this have all been click bait. Anytime I opened one it started with "police think...". And as you said, a toxicology report generally takes way longer. It would not be shocking if it was the case, but I'd definitely like to see some more legit articles.

The one thing that does seem conclusive is that that drugs I do see actually listed in what seem to be more legit articles were for conditions he has. I didn't see any psychoactive stuff listed, but it may be in an article I haven't seen yet.

Edit: here is a CBS News post which is one of the first larger sources I saw in my newsfeed. You can see they are being way more cautious with their language than the music rags are being Foo Fighters' Taylor Hawkins had 10 different substances in his system at the time of his death, Colombian official says (whole still going for click bait headline)

Either way, even past use could have done him in. Or it absolutely could be an OD. But news media is so shit nowadays is more the comment.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Maybe it's time to check your firewall or your browser settings. It's legit.



https://news.yahoo.com/taylor-hawkins-death-toxicology-report-000651293.html











Colombia AG releases Taylor Hawkins' preliminary toxicology screening | CNN


Colombia's Attorney General's Office released a preliminary "forensic medical study" Saturday following the death of Foo Fighters' drummer Taylor Hawkins.




www.cnn.com













Taylor Hawkins: Ten substances, including opioids, found in Foo Fighters drummer's system


Preliminary results of the urine toxicology test found he had ingested THX (Marijuana), tricyclic antidepressants, benzodiazepines, and opioids, the Attorney General's Office said.




news.sky.com









__





Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins had multiple drugs in his system when he died






www.msn.com













Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins preliminary toxicology results released


Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins’ preliminary toxicology results were released a day after the musician was found dead in his Bogotá, Colombia, hotel room.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Nowadays it seems like many of us knows somebody, be it first hand or a friend of a friend, who suddenly dies in their 40s or 50s. 

And too often it comes out that opioids played a part.

Him complaining of chest pain earlier in the day indicates a possible heart issue and of course many don’t think they’re actually having a heart attack.

And next thing you know, it’s too late.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ Maybe it's time to check your firewall or your browser settings. It's legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked one link of yours and read the wording. https://news.yahoo.com/taylor-hawkins-death-toxicology-report-000651293.html several of them actually use the exact same new feed though and the content is the same.

They are aren't saying there were 10 psychoactive drugs. In any of them marijuana is the main one I see mentioned and there are a lot of prescription meds. And it's a "preliminary" exam. That is all suspect wording, and shitty journalism implying already that that is the definitive cause. (I am seeing posts in a bunch of places saying he died of an OD).

Of note, I read he was prescribed opiates from back pain. Which is on that list. But his blood tests for those prescription drugs could just be normal levels in the end. They are just on the report as being in his system.

Again, it very likely could be an OD. Nowadays it's even likely. But these articles are all jumping to conclusions based on a preliminary exam.

Also and after note, if I died right now my toxicology screen would show 7 medications. And benzos and opiates would be on there because I have them prescribed for therapeutic use (and don't abuse them). Weed would be there as well, which while I use recreationally is also therapeutic. So 8 drugs in my tox screen.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Well, I look at it this way.

Taylor is a very famous & wealthy musician w/ a known heart condition in one of the most beloved hard rock bands in the world. He's done drugs before, he's admitted that. Whether the toxicology report is US based or not makes little difference. The stories have been verified. It's unlikely that a bombshell report will come out in a few months denying all this and confirming that Taylor really was as pure as the driven snow and this happened out of the blue.

But I do agree that media today is the shits. That's why people need to get their info from multiple sources: left, right, centrist, extremist, pacifist, religious - wherever. Then make their own conclusion based on consolidation. I have made my conclusion already.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> Well, I look at it this way.
> 
> Taylor is a very famous & wealthy musician w/ a known heart condition in one of the most beloved hard rock bands in the world. He's done drugs before, he's admitted that. Whether the toxicology report is US based or not makes little difference. The stories have been verified. It's unlikely that a bombshell report will come out in a few months denying all this and confirming that Taylor really was as pure as the driven snow and this happened out of the blue.
> 
> But I do agree that media today is the shits. That's why people need to get their info from multiple sources: left, right, centrist, extremist, pacifist, religious - wherever. Then make their own conclusion based on consolidation. I have made my conclusion already.


Based on what I told you of my own situation. If a toxicology report was rushed out with no actual exam what would you think the cause of my death was without context based on just that? That's where the US medical examiner comment was made. They don't rush out toxicology reports and release them to the media here for this exact reason. The drugs in his system don't make any difference until there is an actual exam. I have read dozens of posts already this morning saying he's died of and OD. All we see is a toxicology report that isn't even that abnormal. I have most of the drugs they list at in that Yahoo article in my system right now. A lot of people do. I'm not an addict.

Edit: to be clear this is not an 'i told you so' situation either way. It's just pointing out that this media response has been super sad. What if it is a non drug related heart attack? And every drug in this system was at acceptable therapeutic levels? His family will have had to go through hid name being dragged through the mud over some countries shitty policies regarding this, and the media being vultures. It's sad.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ I never posted that you or Taylor were addicts.

But Taylor had an enlarged heart, a very dangerous & delicate condition. Combined with his lifestyle, it was a sure bet to disaster. It's like high blood pressure, it sneaks up on you and gets you if you aren't careful.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

I think it's likely to drive us quite mad avoiding the obvious and widely prevalent cause to which we are all vulnerable (drug-addled or not). The fellow was in great shape and, up until recently, people didn't just die in their hotel rooms, and didn't suffocate or have their hearts explode in their sleep. Something is obviously quite wrong and it's widespread among the population. Stressors from drugs or encumbered schedules used to be manageable with only rare exceptions. And I know and have had contact with people who have also mysteriously "passed away" of natural causes or whatever innocuous reason, some of them had just turned 30. It's a grudging concern and a growing pattern of unexplained, or poorly handled, tragedies. Dissonance is the sure thing, and every day is like 9/11, JFK assassination, Moon-landing, Abu-Ghraib on repeat.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I’m wondering if we could keep the speculations out for now and contribute to our memories and respect for this great musician? Did anyone catch Norm’s tribute? It was well done.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I really liked his style of drumming. He was tight and precise, and yet rambunctious and exciting to watch. 

Also, I appreciated his affection for Near Peart's playing and his respect for Rush. He was featured in the Beyond the Lighted Stage documentary.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I’m wondering if we could keep the speculations out for now and contribute to our memories and respect for this great musician? Did anyone catch Norm’s tribute? It was well done.


That's a much more concise version of what I was trying to get at. Everything at this point is speculation until there's a full exam and cause of death is established. 

I feel awful for his friends and family dealing with the media circus. All the tributes coming out and people talking about not just what a great musician he was, but what a great guy he was, are much more positive media at this moment.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

RIP Taylor. Saw the Foos play at Bayfest where they let Cheap Trick close the show. Rat a tat tat machine gun snare forever. 

[h://video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

leftysg said:


> RIP Taylor. Saw the Foos play at Bayfest where they let Cheap Trick close the show. Rat a tat tat machine gun snare forever.
> 
> [h://video]


Those 2 bands would be a perfect bill.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I cannot imagine the Foo Fighters carrying on without Taylor. Him and Dave were like brothers. I think they are done. Dave has lots of other projects he could put his energy into.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guncho said:


> I cannot imagine the Foo Fighters carrying on without Taylor. Him and Dave were like brothers. I think they are done. Dave has lots of other projects he could put his energy into.


I can imagine them carrying on. Just not for a little while yet. Could be months. Could be a few years. But I don't expect them to pack it in. Remember that Dave is also a drummer, so recording is not an issue. Though it's hard to imagine him drumming and screaming into a mic to rev up a crowd. And he's also the sort of guy who would not leave all the other band members "stranded" and gigless.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


>


Whoa, that gave me chills. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guncho said:


> I cannot imagine the Foo Fighters carrying on without Taylor. Him and Dave were like brothers. I think they are done. Dave has lots of other projects he could put his energy into.


Now your going to see an influx of stupid TikTac videos of gimps singing along to Foo Fighters all sentimentally nausiating and cringy.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Confirmed by multiple websites, looks like it was mostly an old fashioned heroin OD that contributed to his passing and not his enlarged heart. Damn...


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

FatStrat2 said:


> Confirmed by multiple websites, looks like it was mostly an old fashioned heroin OD that contributed to his passing and not his enlarged heart. Damn...


He spent 2 weeks in a coma due to heroin use. Must be why they call it "here on in"


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

FatStrat2 said:


> Confirmed by multiple websites, looks like it was mostly an old fashioned heroin OD that contributed to his passing and not his enlarged heart. Damn...


Do you have any links?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

the same toxicology shit they released the day after his death, as someone noted is dubiously expedient and stinks of either insensitivity or putting a kibosh on any doubts as to the cause of death. Why do that if there's nothing to hide?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> the same toxicology shit they released the day after his death, as someone noted is dubiously expedient and stinks of either insensitivity or putting a kibosh on any doubts as to the cause of death. Why do that if there's nothing to hide?


It is. Nothing new has come out. Search "Taylor Hawkins OD". You will find nothing because it's those same sketchy quotes from 5 days ago. If the final autopsy report was released and it was definitively an OD. it would be all over the news and Reddit.

This is an absolute prime example of how fake news and shitty click bait headlines propagates. If they find it's an OD, and it very well could be, that is awful. But that hasn't happened.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566181223134896129


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty sure Taylor told Howard Stern he was born with a bad heart and he had already exceeded his life expanctancy.


----------

